# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  رجیستری کردن فایل های OCX

## siyn71

سلام دوستان..
من دارم یه نرم افزار میسازم که میخوام پورتابل و خود اجرا باشه..
این برنامه فایل هایی ocx هم داره برای کار کردنش.. مثلOCX کامندیالوگ و دیتا گرید.
خوب اگه برنامم ستاپ داشت میتونستم در حال نصب شدن خودکار این فایل هارو رجیستری کنم..
اما چون قراره برنامم نصبی نباشه لذا نیاز دارم برنامه تو قسمت لودینگش خودش خودکار بیاد هر چی فایل OCX که اسمشونو  تو برنامه دادمو و خودشون هم کنار فایل اگزه داخل یه پوشه مورد نظری هم هستنو بیاد رجیستری کنه و بعد از رجیستری برنامه باز بشه  و بشه استفاده کرد..
ممنون میشم یه سورس در همین باره برای رجیستری کردن OCX هام بهم بدین..ممنون خیلی عجله اییه خیلی

----------


## SlowCode

سلام
سورسی لازم نیست، کافیه کامپوننت ها رو بریزی کنار برنامت. میتونی واسه اینکه پوشه شلوغ نشه کامپوننتها رو hidden کنی.

----------

